# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar ditelindjen LOVELY_ANGEL

## thirsty

ike e na le
ketu ishe, bashke me ne
karramele


gezuar ditelindjen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

sec krijova nje poezi ne mendjen time, te gjate e te bukur
por ce do, e harrova  :i ngrysur:  


kerkoj ndjese

----------


## B@Ne

U befsh  100  LOVELY_ANGEL, kudo qe te jesh  :Lulja3:

----------


## ermela sweet

edhe 100 Lovely_angel tu realizofshin te gjitha deshirat

----------


## Busy Girl

edhe 100 lovely girl

----------


## Tipiku

Edhe 100 U Bofsh Plake me thinja.

----------


## anita340

Gezuar ditelindjen Angel! Edhe 100 te lumtura!

----------


## toni54

gezuar ditelindjen e i befsh 100 vjet.................

----------


## Kalorsja

dhe 100 Angel dhe pse nuk ju njoh ju uroj gjith te mirat

----------


## irfancana

Përshëndetje të përzemërta në këtë ditë pranvere të bukur.

----------


## LOVELY_ANGEL

Flm te gjithve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

U befsh 100 vjec!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## thirsty

> Flm te gjithve : )


su besoj syve O.O 

ma degjove zerin, eh?  :perqeshje:  

nga usa ne skandinavi
udhetoi zeri im
mesazhi ishte nje urim

karramela u gezua
u fut ne forum
ishte e vertete, u befasua  :i hutuar: 



i missed you   :O

----------


## irfancana

Mirëmëngjesi gjithëve.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urime edhe nga une edhe pse nuk me kujtohesh si antare*

----------

